# First attempt at CB and have a question



## azbohunter (Dec 11, 2014)

I am using Bears "Step by Step" and so far so good (I think) I guess I won't know for several days will I?

Question is, Bear says in refer at 37-38* for x amount of days. I am using the refer in our RV for my meat and using my Maverick to check temp I am running down to 34* with it set at its warmest setting. RV refers are not as adjustable as what we have in our homes and the temp will range from 38* down to 34* depending on the ambient temp.

Am I going to be alright?

Thanks for your input.

Dick

Thought the sale price was pretty good but the regular price a bit over the top!













porkloinsale.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Dec 11, 2014






TenderQuick and brown sugar per Bears "Step by Step"













tqbrownsugar.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Dec 11, 2014






And wrapped in the zip lock for a few days!













porkinbag.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2014)

You will be fine.

I keep my fridge around 36 and the meat cures ok.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 11, 2014)

c farmer said:


> You will be fine.
> 
> I keep my fridge around 36 and the meat cures ok.


Thank you sir:

The only problem I see with this process is having to wait so many days to see how it turns out!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2014)

That's part of the fun, waiting.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 11, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That's part of the fun, waiting.


Maybe, but, it is the hardest part!


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

Above 32 and below 40....is all you need, that meat will take the cure fine .at these temperatures. I cure meat during winter in my shed, it stays above freezing and on occasion has reached 40 degrees, but I have never lost any meat.  Happy smoking!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you Brian...


----------

